# Background on the Beretta 85 BB please.



## Jeff506th (Feb 28, 2016)

Took my new girlfriend to the range and she loved shooting my Sig/Sauer P230SL. Figuring I'll be loosing the Sig shortly (but gaining a great girlfriend) I began looking for a carry replacement. Just picked up a second hand Beretta 85 BB. I know nothing about it yet other than it felt really good in the hand.

Found it odd that it has a double action trigger, but without a hammer drop safety or de-cocker. I am assuming to carry it safely, chamber loaded, it must be cocked and locked like a 1911 in a holster. Since it was bought second hand and without a manual, any info on the weapon would be most helpful.

Photo is of my "new" Beretta and the Sig which my lady friend covets!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I used to carry the one I had with a round in the chamber, and the gun "on safe". Your SIG looks great too! Of all SIG handguns, that is the one I want the most...don't see them around too often though.


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

Jeff you are right condition 1, cocked and locked, safety on. But you might want to practice with it for awhile so that it becomes second nature. I also feel for you on the loss of your Sig, my lady did the same thing, but I have two P230's one blue and one stainless, and yes she took the stainless.


----------



## Jeff506th (Feb 28, 2016)

Yes they go for the shiny guns don't they?


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Check out berettaforum.net for excellent info on the 80 series (Cheetah).

Although the 85BB is an older model, many prefer the rounded trigger guard for carry. 
When you move to the newer 85F or FS the safety also de-cocks. (I have an 84F)
I'm not sure how involved the process is, but you may be able to upgrade the BB safety, but typical owners just add an 85F to the stable if its that important.

The slimmer 85 straight stack is a favorite of many for carry, even if the 84 gives a few more rounds.

A beautiful little .380 you have there, you will likely not miss the Sig.


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

*You don't have to carry it cocked and locked,,,*

You don't have to carry it cocked and locked,,,
That's why it is double-single action.

Chamber a round and manually lower the hammer,,,
Then carry it with the safety in the on position (or off if you prefer).

Yes, that first trigger pull is a bit harder than the others,,,
But with just a teeny amount of practice,,,
You won't notice it much if at all.

The reason it doesn't have a de-cocker is simply this,,,
The pistol was designed before de-cockers became popular.

My 85BB is an extremely reliable and accurate handgun,,,
It is the pistol that lives in my briefcase holster.

If she becomes familiar with shooting the pistol,,,
Rest assured that she will be well armed.

Here's a link to a Wikipedia page with some history of the Cheetah pistols.

Aarond

.


----------



## tbore123 (Feb 22, 2016)

I also own this gun, shoots nice, the only thing I do not like about it is that the slide is hard to rack, other than that no other issue with it, also purchased my used, it looks like it has not been shot much, I have only put about 500 rounds thru it.


----------

